# Dating Rotary



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Straight to the point gentlemen. How do I date a vintage Rotary(1950/60's). Tried the dating charts on this forum but couldn't find anything relating to Rotary. :dntknw:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Ask her politley if she is free one evening to meet you for a drink


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

stradacab said:


> Ask her politley if she is free one evening to meet you for a drink


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

tee hee. Google came back with the same answer.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I did contact Rotary via their website when i was trying to date one of mine and they were very helpful , although unfortunately they were unable to date mine you may have more success. They said they had lost all their early records but they are trying to compile a Rotary museum on their site so yours could be one they still have some record of .

good luck

cheers

Andy


----------

